# Meet Typhon. My new pup.



## basin79



Reactions: Like 9 | Love 14


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 6 | Love 7 | Creative 1


----------



## miss moxie

AHHHH, he's so cute! What a fluffy baby!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## basin79

miss moxie said:


> AHHHH, he's so cute! What a fluffy baby!


Yep. And they're fluffy adults too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie

What breed is he? He looks familiar but I can't put my finger on a name. Looks a bit like a German Shepherd puppy, a long haired one.


----------



## schmiggle

Typhon, eh? He has quite a name to live up to

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

miss moxie said:


> What breed is he? He looks familiar but I can't put my finger on a name. Looks a bit like a German Shepherd puppy, a long haired one.


Caucasian Shepherd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere

Such a nice dog!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## keks

basin79 said:


> Caucasian Shepherd.


What a cute little puppy! I am glad for you that you have a new dog now. 
It is a not so easy to rear race, they can become very dangerous if kept wrong. But in your hands I know little Typhon will become a great dog .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> What a cute little puppy! I am glad for you that you have a new dog now.
> It is a not so easy to rear race, they can become very dangerous if kept wrong. But in your hands I know little Typhon will become a great dog .


Thank you. Yes, they're a very large dog so care must be taken in their upbringing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf

Very nice pup! I've had a fluffy pup for 9 years before it passed away. It was a pain in the butt when it changed its fur .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf said:


> Very nice pup! I've had a fluffy pup for 9 years before it passed away. It was a pain in the butt when it changed its fur .


I can only imagine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Morning bugger lugs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## spotropaicsav

Congratulations!!!! He is lovely

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

First day with me. We've thoroughly enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## keks

He is a little heartbreaker ^^.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> He is a little heartbreaker ^^.


It's been a fantastic day. Typhon has had a great time and Pandora is back to her normal self. So happy she's fine again now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## keks

basin79 said:


> It's been a fantastic day. Typhon has had a great time and Pandora is back to her normal self. So happy she's fine again now.


Pandora's world is complete again. And she has a new victim she can irk (?) ^^.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Batteries recharged.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## keks

He is soo lovely. I just remember when my dog was a puppy. She was such a tiny little thing ^^. We had an old hamster cage, 30x60 cm . The bottom of this cage was her bed, there has been space for three puppies of her size . The only thing she destroyed were the pencils of my children when they dropped to the floor. Nothing else. Typhon's bringing back 15 years old memories ^^.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> He is soo lovely. I just remember when my dog was a puppy. She was such a tiny little thing ^^. We had an old hamster cage, 30x60 cm . The bottom of this cage was her bed, there has been space for three puppies of her size . The only thing she destroyed were the pencils of my children when they dropped to the floor. Nothing else. Typhon's bringing back 15 years old memories ^^.


Samson badly damaged 2 settees, a coffee table and dug through the plaster on 2 walls when he was a pup.

Still have the 3 seater settee he damaged and the coffee table. The settee will get replaced but the coffee table never will. All 4 corners chewed and teeth marks all along the edges.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## keks

basin79 said:


> Samson badly damaged 2 settees, a coffee table and dug through the plaster on 2 walls when he was a pup.
> 
> Still have the 3 seater settee he damaged and the coffee table. The settee will get replaced but the coffee table never will. All 4 corners chewed and teeth marks all along the edges.


The neighbors of my daughter have a giant dog, no idea what it really is. It's a brown short-haired crossbreed. Surely as big as Samson. He destroyed in the last year I think 3 or 4 tv remotes, many shoes, a couch table, .... that is what I remember in one second and is only a small part of his damages ^^.
I am glad that my dog was such a good one. My children left many things on the floor that she could destroy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> The neighbors of my daughter have a giant dog, no idea what it really is. It's a brown short-haired crossbreed. Surely as big as Samson. He destroyed in the last year I think 3 or 4 tv remotes, many shoes, a couch table, .... that is what I remember in one second and is only a small part of his damages ^^.
> I am glad that my dog was such a good one. My children left many things on the floor that she could destroy.


Once Samson was out of the puppy stage he was fantastic. I could leave my tea on my low coffee table and he wouldn't touch it. My then girlfriend once left her shoes on the floor though. They didn't survive the night.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## keks

I love Samson. He will always have a place in my heart .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Leila

Congrats, basin!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Impressive breed my man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## spotropaicsav

basin79 said:


> First day with me. We've thoroughly enjoyed it.


He looks content

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Camman1983

What sort of substrate are you keeping him on?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## spotropaicsav

I'm not seeing the resemblance Typhon sp. Greek God

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

spotropaicsav said:


> View attachment 250640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing the resemblance Typhon sp. Greek God


I just love the name. 

I pick a dog's name before I get the dog. The dog has to "fit" the name. And in a great twist of fate the family had called him Tyson. So he isn't even confused.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## spotropaicsav

basin79 said:


> I just love the name.
> 
> I pick a dog's name before I get the dog. The dog has to "fit" the name. And in a great twist of fate the family had called him Tyson. So he isn't even confused.


I was only joking, I think the name is great, even if there is a snake like Greek god that shares it!


----------



## basin79

spotropaicsav said:


> I was only joking, I think the name is great


I know. 

I wanted a suitabley powerful name and my Tokay is called Zeus. I thought maybe Ares but prefer Typhon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 3


----------



## CWilson1351

Congratulations on Typhon, I saw him on YouTube before here and he is wonderful. Very happy for you, and I look forward to seeing him eventually grow into those paws

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

CWilson1351 said:


> Congratulations on Typhon, I saw him on YouTube before here and he is wonderful. Very happy for you, and I look forward to seeing him eventually grow into those paws


Thank you.


----------



## Thistles

That's gonna be a _monster_! I'm more than a little jealous. I love that breed, but it isn't suited for my current situation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> Batteries recharged.


Puppy Puddle Boot Camp
He's adorable.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Thistles said:


> That's gonna be a _monster_! I'm more than a little jealous. I love that breed, but it isn't suited for my current situation.


He'll certainly be a big lad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## MissHarlen

basin79 said:


>


This is so pure I almost cried

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

Typhon had his 2nd injection this morning. The staff at my vet's absolutely loved him. He's growing nicely too. He weighed 5.8kg on the 17/08/17 and today 9.3kg.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## keks

The second poster aspirant! He is sooooo lovely. Teddy bear dog .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

I can almost see Typhon grow daily. So I've taken a pic of him with his bedtime toy. It'll give me something to compare to in the coming weeks, months and years.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## spotropaicsav

basin79 said:


> Typhon had his 2nd injection this morning. The staff at my vet's absolutely loved him. He's growing nicely too. He weighed 5.8kg on the 17/08/17 and today 9.3kg.


Good boy! I can see he's already grown

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## keks

I wanna cuddle him !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> I wanna cuddle him !!!


He's good to cuddle now. When he's full grown he'll be the tremendous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

Yeah. Not the best idea to cuddle a full grown and not "relative" Owtscharka ^^.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## miss moxie

HE'S SO FLUFFY. I forgot how great fluffy dogs are. My Italian Greyhound's fur is about the consistency of an eyelash. Sleek but not the best for snuggling your face into.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

miss moxie said:


> HE'S SO FLUFFY. I forgot how great fluffy dogs are. My Italian Greyhound's fur is about the consistency of an eyelash. Sleek but not the best for snuggling your face into.



Samson's fur was short but he was still great to cuddle with.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

Typhon's growing well.


The night I got him.








Today, 16 days later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> Typhon's growing well.
> 
> 
> The night I got him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, 16 days later.


Dang what are you feeding that kid lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PidderPeets

basin79 said:


>


Oh my god, I love him so much!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

PidderPeets said:


> Oh my god, I love him so much!!!


He's very, very loveable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PidderPeets

basin79 said:


> He's very, very loveable.


That doesn't surprise me one bit. He's so freaking cute!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## keks

Good puppy ^^. 
And this look of his eyes ... gorgeous!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## keks

This is the right start on Sunday ^^.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## keks

Basin, your poor dog is starving, and you are laughing about him!! You are cruel . 

This video is like a deja-vu, but Sam was only staring at Pan as she ate I think it was a bone? Typhon is protesting a bit louder ^^.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> Basin, your poor dog is starving, and you are laughing about him!! You are cruel .
> 
> This video is like a deja-vu, but Sam was only staring at Pan as she ate I think it was a bone? Typhon is protesting a bit louder ^^.


He doesn't even look at me when. I'm eating. But when Pan has something he wants it. They're both so bloody funny.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## miss moxie

I'm getting a plane ticket just to come snuggle with him.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## basin79

miss moxie said:


> I'm getting a plane ticket just to come snuggle with him.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## miss moxie

basin79 said:


>


You just need to ignore my conspicuously typhon-sized luggage, okay?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## basin79

miss moxie said:


> You just need to ignore my conspicuously tyson-sized luggage, okay?


You'd better get your arse in gear then as he only weighs around 20kg at the moment but is growing rapidly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie

basin79 said:


> You'd better get your arse in gear then as he only weighs around 20kg at the moment but is growing rapidly.


UGH I don't even deserve him, I just realized I called him Tyson. I even know his name is Typhon because it makes me think of a -storm- not of -boxing- and yet I did it anyway.

I'll see myself out to the shame corner.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

miss moxie said:


> UGH I don't even deserve him, I just realized I called him Tyson. I even know his name is Typhon because it makes me think of a -storm- not of -boxing- and yet I did it anyway.
> 
> I'll see myself out to the shame corner.


I didn't even notice. For shame.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## miss moxie

basin79 said:


> I didn't even notice. For shame.


Oh I'll see myself back in then. *throws dunce cap*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> He doesn't even look at me when. I'm eating. But when Pan has something he wants it. They're both so bloody funny.


Sibling rivalry

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

crone said:


> Sibling rivalry


Oh definitely.


----------



## CWilson1351

Quite the characters Pan and Typhon  Love the videos of him, he's growing so fast too. Good thing Pan helps you keep him in line eh?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

CWilson1351 said:


> Quite the characters Pan and Typhon  Love the videos of him, he's growing so fast too. Good thing Pan helps you keep him in line eh?


He's growing so bloody fast.

And yes, Pan holds her own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

When your pup has kept you awake most of the night then falls asleep.


"Why I oughta......."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> When your pup has kept you awake most of the night then falls asleep.
> 
> 
> "Well I oughta......."


Puppy rules.
Daddy drools.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## basin79

Goodbye needle teeth. You won't be missed you scoundrels.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


>


My. Those two seem to be warming to each other nicely...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

What a difference a month makes. 


05/09/17








05/10/17

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## basin79

Little man's paws are getting big. If they carry on growing at this rate he'll be able to walk on water at 12 months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 3


----------



## basin79

"YOU SHALL NOT PASS!!!!!!!!"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

Comparison pics of Typhon's growth. The night I got him and today 46 days later.





















He's just lost his 5th tooth too. Can't wait until the bloody needles/scalpels go.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## keks

Crazy! 
As I realized that my dog doesn't want to make bite-games, I was really happy ^^. These baby-teeth are really bad. 
I read that they are that sharp, because the puppies have to learn to stop biting too hard. Sounds logical to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> Crazy!
> As I realized that my dog doesn't want to make bite-games, I was really happy ^^. These baby-teeth are really bad.
> I read that they are that sharp, because the puppies have to learn to stop biting too hard. Sounds logical to me.


I'm trying to learn him what acceptable play fighting is. His teeth are like scalpels and if they catch you right they just slit your skin right open. They got me again last night.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Garth Vader

Your dog is so adorable!


----------



## keks

basin79 said:


> I'm trying to learn him what acceptable play fighting is. His teeth are like scalpels and if they catch you right they just slit your skin right open. They got me again last night.


Ouch. Yeah, he MUST learn to control his bite-force, and I hope for your hands that he will learn that as soon as possible ^^. 

It is a big difference, if the dog is a small breed or such a giant one like yours. My girl weights about 7 kg as an adult, she never could make such bad bites like Typhon. He was heavier at the moment you got him as a baby . 
But as said above, my dog even didn't bite during playing, she also destroyed nothing except pencils too, she was/is a great dog.


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> Ouch. Yeah, he MUST learn to control his bite-force, and I hope for your hands that he will learn that as soon as possible ^^.
> 
> It is a big difference, if the dog is a small breed or such a giant one like yours. My girl weights about 7 kg as an adult, she never could make such bad bites like Typhon. He was heavier at the moment you got him as a baby .
> But as said above, my dog even didn't bite during playing, she also destroyed nothing except pencils too, she was/is a great dog.


He's doesn't bite me hard but I his teeth go across my skin they cut. For little things they don't half hurt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

See that's what I mean. If we're playing and his teeth slide across my skin they just slice. Biting straight down they're fine.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## keks

:wideyed: Phew! 
I wish Typhon a very, very fast tooth-change, your poor hands really need it ... .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> :wideyed: Phew!
> I wish Typhon a very, very fast tooth-change, your poor hands really need it ... .


Thank you. I'm sure it isn't nice for him too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> See that's what I mean. If we're playing and his teeth slide across my skin they just slice. Biting straight down they're fine.
> 
> Believe me, I feel your pain.


----------



## basin79

Unbelievably proud of this little man. He just wouldn't settle last night so around 04:30 this morning, knackered, I let him go into the kitchen. For some reason he loves the rock hard floor tiles. 


Anyway this morning at 07:30 he comes upstairs to tell me he needs to go out for a piss. Now to me that's absolutely bloody fantastic. He's only 4 months old.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79

Peggy Sue, Peggy Sue. 


He's lost another tooth.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## keks

He just looks like my granddaughter .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

No, no it's fine Typhon. It's not like I need to charge my pad up................


"Stop bloody whining human and throw my ball".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## basin79

Errrrr excuse me Typhon. You're on my half of the settee.


He's 18 weeks old now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

Snuggles with the little man. 19 weeks old today.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## keks

After the next 19 weeks you have to be careful that Typhon doesn't squash you in such position ^^.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> After the next 19 weeks you have to be careful that Typhon doesn't squash you in such position ^^.


Ha ha ha. I'm a big lump myself so I should be alright.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## keks

I know, you are a big, strong man, but Typhon will be a big, strong dog some day too ^^. 
Without joke: You both are a great couple, for sure (I hope, this is a possible description for human and dog, I'm not so sure atm  ^^).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> I know, you are a big, strong man, but Typhon will be a big, strong dog some day too ^^.
> Without joke: You both are a great couple, for sure (I hope, this is a possible description for human and dog, I'm not so sure atm  ^^).


Oh yes. He'll be a handful for sure when he's older.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MantisGirl

Is he a German Shepherd? I'm so jealous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

MantisGirl said:


> Is he a German Shepherd? I'm so jealous.


Nearly. He's a Caucasian Shepherd.


----------



## basin79

Typhon met Heaton my mum's 13 month old dog today.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

What Sundays where made for. Unless you've got a parrot that knows better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## basin79

Stupid bloody fireworks going off nonstop stop (no surprise obviously). Thankfully Typhon doesn't give a damn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## keks

It looks funny, the strong incisors and the tiny, needle-like canine teeth . But that will change in the next few weeks ^^.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> It looks funny, the strong incisors and the tiny, needle-like canine teeth . But that will change in the next few weeks ^^.


Aye aye meat pie. The next month or so the bloody needles should go.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

At last. Typhon has started to lose his needle fangs. First one has come out. Hopefully the rest won't be too far behind. He lost 2 teeth yesterday too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

This pic shows just how much Typhon has grown. His front adult teeth are bigger than his puppy fangs. My little man is 22 weeks old today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


>


Pandora's like "Go ahead. Make my day."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## basin79

crone said:


> Pandora's like "Go ahead. Make my day."


Ha ha ha ha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## keks

A new sort of using leather couches ^^.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

That's it. Typhon's lost his last puppy tooth.

Reactions: Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## keks

Yeah!! Was it the last needle now? I don't remember atm .... ^^. 

Btw ... I ALWAYS watch until the end of the videos .... ^^. But I don't always understand you, so maybe I miss some of important speeches .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> Yeah!! Was it the last needle now? I don't remember atm .... ^^.
> 
> Btw ... I ALWAYS watch until the end of the videos .... ^^. But I don't always understand you, so maybe I miss some of important speeches .


Yes. That's his last puppy tooth. 

I'm not surprised you don't always know what I'm saying. I do talk a lot of nonsense.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


>


Lol. Another human victim of a big dog who's a lap doggie. 
Hey I don't know if you can get it, but tomorrow the Westminster Dog Show will be on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

crone said:


> Lol. Another human victim of a big dog who's a lap doggie.
> Hey I don't know if you can get it, but tomorrow the Westminster Dog Show will be on.


He doesn't spend too long snuggling. Just a few minutes at a time. But those minutes with the furry rascal are fantastic.

And thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> He doesn't spend too long snuggling. Just a few minutes at a time. But those minutes with the furry rascal are fantastic.
> 
> And thank you.


I'm wrong. It's the National Dog Show, not Westminster. Westminster was in Feb.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## keks

basin79 said:


> Yes. That's his last puppy tooth.
> 
> I'm not surprised you don't always know what I'm saying. I do talk a lot of nonsense.


Now I think it is really too bad, because I love nonsense . 

Take care for your phone, Typhon is watching it ^^.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

Typhon's coat has started to turn dark again. He was black at 10 weeks. Then went a light toffee colour. And now he's back to having quite a bit of black fur.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## keks

Do you know how the colour as an adult will be?


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> Do you know how the colour as an adult will be?


Not really no. I'm guessing he'll be as he is now but I can't be sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darkness975

basin79 said:


> Not really no. I'm guessing he'll be as he is now but I can't be sure.


I love your dog.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

darkness975 said:


> I love your dog.


He is very loveable. Apart from when he chews my ear.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## keks



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Some pics of the little man.

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## CWilson1351

That light color frames his face wonderfully!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

A few more pics.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 3


----------



## keks

You have a dog breed, that is sometimes more intelligent than human beings ^^:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> You have a dog breed, that is sometimes more intelligent than human beings ^^:


That was a very odd video.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

My little man had 3 lamb's hearts with his biscuits.


Full as a gun.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> My little man had 3 lamb's hearts with his biscuits.
> 
> 
> Full as a gun.


What does "full as a gun" mean?  
And your kid ain't so little anymore lol.


----------



## basin79

crone said:


> What does "full as a gun" mean?
> And your kid ain't so little anymore lol.


Full to bursting. Full up. Ate his fill. 

He's certainly grown but he'll be my little man. 

Was only 3 month ago he looked like this.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79

4th of November.








5th of December.








Typhon doesn't look too much bigger in the pics. In reality he's a lot bigger than Heaton now.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## basin79

My little man is 6 months old tomorrow.


The night I got him on the 29th of August.








And today just 14 weeks and 1 day later.








4th of September with his teddy and today.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> My little man is 6 months old tomorrow.
> 
> 
> The night I got him on the 29th of August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today just 14 weeks and 1 day later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th of September with his teddy and today.


Always bittersweet when they grow. He's a good, healthy boy; another testament for your great husbandry. 
Kiss the birthday boy for me.


----------



## basin79

crone said:


> Always bittersweet when they grow. He's a good, healthy boy; another testament for your great husbandry.
> Kiss the birthday boy for me.


That went a long time ago. I literally had a "pup" for about 10 days Typhon grew so quick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## keks

Ha ha haa, outdoor you can escape, but indoor I am the king . 
They are great ^^.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


>



You freaked out Hailey!  She had to bump my phone lol!  
I told her to calm, it's just Uncle Basin and his pup.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

"Grandma, what big ears you have" said Little Red Riding Hood as she edged closer to the bed.

"All the better to hear you with, my dear" replied Typhon.








"Grandma, what big eyes you have" said Little Red Riding Hood.

"All the better to see you with my dear" replied Typhon.








"Grandma, what big teeth you have" said Little Red Riding Hood quivering.

"All the better to EAT YOU WITH MY DEAR!!!!!!!" roared Typhon and he leapt out of the bed and immediately ate Red.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## keks

I hope, you didn't call a hunter :wideyed:?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

These 2 rascals wouldn't stay still. So the best pics of a bad bunch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## basin79

Morning stretch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Some pics of my little man whilst I had my camera out. 





























His nose looks like rubber. 
















His xmas presents have trapped.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Terrible pic I know but you get the point. Typhon's already a "big dog" yet he's still a puppy. 6.5 month old. Or to be exact 26 weeks and 1 day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

basin79 said:


> Terrible pic I know but you get the point. Typhon's already a "big dog" yet he's still a puppy. 6.5 month old. Or to be exact 26 weeks and 1 day.


Impressive his growth rate

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79

Chris LXXIX said:


> Impressive his growth rate


Aye aye meat pie. I didn't think he'd be this big so soon.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

TEDDY BEAR KILLER STRIKES AGAIN!!!!!!  


A young teddy bear was killed today in what police are calling "a scene straight out of a horror film". This is the second bear to die in a number of weeks. It's believed he knew his killer and tried in vain to spell out their name with his own insides.


Police are still eager to talk to this puppy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> TEDDY BEAR KILLER STRIKES AGAIN!!!!!!
> 
> 
> A young teddy bear was killed today in what police are calling "a scene straight out of a horror film". This is the second bear to die in a number of weeks. It's believed he knew his killer and tried in vain to spell out their name with his own insides.
> 
> 
> Police are still eager to talk to this puppy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

basin79 said:


>


Awww they are so cute! It would be so amazing to watch if two tarantulas can play happily together like that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

BoyFromLA said:


> Awww they are so cute! It would be so amazing to watch if two tarantulas can play happily together like that.


Aye it would. Never thought about that before but yes. That would be fantastic.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## PanzoN88

That is One huge dog. my pit mix is going to be 2 on February 9 and I thought she was big. This pictures you post on Instagram of that big guy are jaw dropping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

PanzoN88 said:


> That is One huge dog. my pit mix is going to be 2 on February 9 and I thought she was big. This pictures you post on Instagram of that big guy are jaw dropping.



Aye. He's going to be a big lad. Hope you get your girl some good present. 

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Cuddles with my little man. They're sooooooooooo good. He's 7.5 months old now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> Cuddles with my little man. They're sooooooooooo good. He's 7.5 months old now.


Yeah you sure don't need a blanket lol!


----------



## basin79

crone said:


> Yeah you sure don't need a blanket lol!


Nope. Although these moments are few and far between. He's very much like Samson in that respect. But where Samson would come and check on me every how and again and that's it. Typhon will come and wash my face.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> Nope. Although these moments are few and far between. He's very much like Samson in that respect. But where Samson would come and check on me every how and again and that's it. Typhon will come and wash my face.


Yes, I, too know the feel of puppy tongue!    My red heeler looves to lick off lotion. Or my personal favorite: try to lick off the arnica gel I put on my aches.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

crone said:


> Yes, I, too know the feel of puppy tongue!    My red heeler looves to lick off lotion. Or my personal favorite: try to lick off the arnica gel I put on my aches.


Typhon enjoys clean my moustache.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> Typhon enjoys clean my moustache.



No comment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Tried to get some pics of the 2 buggers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> Tried to get some pics of the 2 buggers.


Lookout Heaton! Left hook!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Connectimyrmex

The people that say that dogs get uglier as they grow should read this thread. Their minds would change faster than I can say some random short word.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

What a difference 151 days make.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Typhon and Heaton acting daft.





Some pics of the 2 of them today.














Size.










Growth of my little man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

My little man is 8 months old today. How time flies. I was changing the bed. Well trying. The little sod kept jumping on. Once finished he was on trying to cover as much as he could.


9 weeks old.








32 weeks old.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79

All tired out.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

No food is safe!!!!!!!!!!!

Typhon's still growing at a crazy rate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Grabbed some pics of my little man. He's starting to lose his puppy look now and is looking like a handsome young man.


----------



## PanzoN88

basin79 said:


> Grabbed some pics of my little man. He's starting to lose his puppy look now and is looking like a handsome young man.


When i see pictures of your big guy, i find it hard to believe that the breed is considered naturally aggressive. He looks so innocent.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

PanzoN88 said:


> When i see pictures of your big guy, i find it hard to believe that the breed is considered naturally aggressive. He looks so innocent.


If they're brought up right they're absolutely brilliant with family and friends. And hate strangers. So they're fantastic. 

Similar to the Bullmastiff in that respect.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

My mum wanted some pics with Typhon. Sadly he wouldn't sit up straight for nothing. So it was slouching shots only.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

In the UK we're experiencing snow. The gritters are out. *PLEASE BE CAREFUL WALKING YOUR DOG ON GRITTED ROADS AND FOOTPATHS. DOGS WILL LICK THEIR PAWS AND IT'S INCREDIBLY BAD FOR THEM. WASH THEIR PAWS AFTER THEY'VE BEEN OUT.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> My mum wanted some pics with Typhon. Sadly he wouldn't sit up straight for nothing. So it was slouching shots only.


Is your Mom okay? She's turning blue!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

basin79 said:


>


No idea why I posted this here. Well apart from the fact I'm thick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> No idea why I posted this here. Well apart from the fact I'm thick.


All that humidity does strange things to the brain.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics

You got this guy a little after my birthday  Adorable dog its great looking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Just brushed Typhon. 


He's got a new mate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> Just brushed Typhon.
> 
> 
> He's got a new mate.
> Tricky, tricky!  I almost fell for it at first!
> Then I remembered shedding with a long haired pup I used to have.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Buy a bigger settee human. Surely this is against my puppy rights?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics

Very seriously considering getting a dog of this breed in the future solely because your dog is so beautiful.

Edit: The shedding though woww. Guess most of the bigger dogs I like shed a lot though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Mvtt70 said:


> Very seriously considering getting a dog of this breed in the future solely because your dog is so beautiful.
> 
> Edit: The shedding though woww. Guess most of the bigger dogs I like shed a lot though.


*Please read the following without thinking I'm being an arse*

Just make sure you're aware and capable of taking care of a large powerful breed. Caucasian Shepherd's aren't a dog to get like you would a "normal" dog. And by that I mean large guardian dogs require a certain type of ownership. 

Recognising dominant behaviour early. Being fair without being a pushover or punishing too harshly. 

That not only goes for Caucasian Shepherd's but any dog in the same category. It's early days with Typhon but he's absolutely incredible. 

He'll be 10 months old next week and he's already such a large and powerful pup. He's recently started "testing" me which had surprised me a little. I thought he'd be a little older before he tried it on. 

Little bugger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> *Please read the following without thinking I'm being an arse*
> 
> Just make sure you're aware and capable of taking care of a large powerful breed. Caucasian Shepherd's aren't a dog to get like you would a "normal" dog. And by that I mean large guardian dogs require a certain type of ownership.
> 
> Recognising dominant behaviour early. Being fair without being a pushover or punishing too harshly.
> 
> That not only goes for Caucasian Shepherd's but any dog in the same category. It's early days with Typhon but he's absolutely incredible.
> 
> He'll be 10 months old next week and he's already such a large and powerful pup. He's recently started "testing" me which had surprised me a little. I thought he'd be a little older before he tried it on.
> 
> Little bugger.


Hormones really kicking in. 
All my dogs are spayed and neutered .
Just saying. 
PS. This only works to some extend for dom females .

Quit laughing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

My little man has had another growth spurt. He's back to a leggy phase. He tries to "sneak" up on the settee to steal any food Pandora might have dropped.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

These pics are just 15 weeks apart. My little man is still growing like a weed.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH he's so adorable!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

A 3 seater settee? Nope a 1 pup settee. 

My little man will be 43 weeks old tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979

basin79 said:


> My little man has had another growth spurt. He's back to a leggy phase. He tries to "sneak" up on the settee to steal any food Pandora might have dropped.


Typhon: *morphs an Ewan McGregor face* it's over, Basin! I have the high ground!

Basin: *morphs a Hayden Christensen face*: youuu underestimate my power!

Typhon: Don't try it!

Basin: *somehow leaps into the air and does a continuous 360 barrel roll and also shouting* aaaAaaaaaaAAAAAaaAAAAaaAAAGGggghHHH!!111!1!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

Godzillaalienfan1979 said:


> Typhon: *morphs an Ewan McGregor face* it's over, Basin! I have the high ground!
> 
> Basin: *morphs a Hayden Christensen face*: youuu underestimate my power!
> 
> Typhon: Don't try it!
> 
> Basin: *somehow leaps into the air and does a continuous 360 barrel roll and also shouting* aaaAaaaaaaAAAAAaaAAAAaaAAAGGggghHHH!!111!1!!!


Love that. Thanks. 

*Anakin should would have won that*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979

basin79 said:


> Love that. Thanks.
> 
> *Anakin should would have won that*


facts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crone Returns

Godzillaalienfan1979 said:


> Typhon: *morphs an Ewan McGregor face* it's over, Basin! I have the high ground!
> B
> Basin: *morphs a Hayden Christensen face*: youuu underestimate my power!
> 
> Typhon: Don't try it!
> 
> Basin: *somehow leaps into the air and does a continuous 360 barrel roll and also shouting* aaaAaaaaaaAAAAAaaAAAAaaAAAGGggghHHH!!111!1!!!


Duuuude. You need to get out of the house more often.


----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979

crone said:


> Duuuude. You need to get out of the house more often.


*in Ewan McGregor voice*: I will do what I must

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

crone said:


> Duuuude. You need to get out of the house more often.


NEVER!!!!!!!!!

Outside is where the humans are.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979

this is pure and wholesome (this is great lmao I love it)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

After a day of mischief my little man is knackered.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979

basin79 said:


> After a day of mischief my little man is knackered.


sleep tight pupper

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979

*mortal kombat theme plays*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979

basin79 said:


>


hot dogs are great

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979

RIP tennis ball


----------



## basin79

Godzillaalienfan1979 said:


> RIP tennis ball


No. He's really gentle with these xl ones. Obviously over months they ruin but he doesn't lie down and shred them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979

basin79 said:


> No. He's really gentle with these xl ones. Obviously over months they ruin but he doesn't lie down and shred them.


ah ok, my bad


----------



## basin79

Godzillaalienfan1979 said:


> ah ok, my bad


He hammered the other squeaky toy I bought him. He hammers his solid nylon chews. But he doesn't with these. I think it's because he loves playing fetch.


----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979

basin79 said:


> He hammered the other squeaky toy I bought him. He hammers his solid nylon chews. But he doesn't with these. I think it's because he loves playing fetch.


i'd assume so. Dogs are surprisingly intelligent creatures, as we all know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

My little man was being a nosey bugger again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979

dang, 5.25', your little man is almost taller than me lmao.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

My little man will be 11 months old next week.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> My little man will be 11 months old next week.


Yeah, but with big breeds, his emotions are around 6 mnths lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

crone said:


> Yeah, but with big breeds, his emotions are around 6 mnths lol.


Definitely. He'll still have another 9 months growth left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

No, no it's fine Typhon. I wanted to sit on the floor anyway........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


>


Saw this on YouTube. Great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

My little man is 11 months old today. 


"I'm not being nosey actually, I'm just having a look".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


>


Watched the above two on YouTube

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark

basin79 said:


>


Reminds me of a friend's Great Pyrenees and Whippet comedy duo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Heaton was being a poser so had to get a couple of pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

I don't let my little man stay "taller" than me for long.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

My little man continues to grow.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


>


Heaton says, "The bigger they are, the harder they fall.  Bwahahaha."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


>


Saw on YouTube, and you're right: you're both nutzoid! Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

My little man is really starting to fill out now. The meter cupboard in the 2nd pic is 37.59 inch (95.5cm) tall. Get you tape measures out. So good to see him transforming into a real handsome chap.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


>


Saw this on YouTube. He looks very cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Esherman81

What a cute puppy  good luck on your puppy journey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Was my little man's 1st annual check up and booster jab this morning. Clean bill of health. Also got to weigh him. 

4/9/17 - 9.4kg
17/9/18 - 52.5kg

I knew he wasn't heavy when I picked him up for pics. He's growing nice and steady though which is important for large breeds. 







Playing with Heaton.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> Was my little man's 1st annual check up and booster jab this morning. Clean bill of health. Also got to weigh him.
> 
> 4/9/17 - 9.4kg
> 17/9/18 - 52.5kg
> 
> I knew he wasn't heavy when I picked him up for pics. He's growing nice and steady though which is important for large breeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with Heaton.


He's looking wonderful. I'll bet he's still growing .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

crone said:


> He's looking wonderful. I'll bet he's still growing .


Oh he's still growing alright.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


>


They're real good buddies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

The sun was out so I grabbed some pics of my little man. 







































One is simply not amused.


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Made a wolf out of Typhon's hair.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

My dad's managed to get hold of some raw green sheep stomachs. I've done some reading up and raw green tripe is basically a super food for dogs. Typhon absolutely loves it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Teal

That's awesome you found some green tripe! They only sell it bleached in stores, so it can be a bit of a search for raw green!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Teal said:


> That's awesome you found some green tripe! They only sell it bleached in stores, so it can be a bit of a search for raw green!


Aye. So glad too. Typhon absolutely loves it and it's so good for him. Winner winner chicken dinner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Dreaming.


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Typhon interrupting my mum crafting trying to give her a kiss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Mate sent me a whatsapp stating her cat lies on her bed taking up "all the room". I sent her this back. 


Typhon's coming up to being 18 months old. Still a pup. Still growing.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Let sleeping dogs lie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Typhon, Heaton and Jess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> Typhon, Heaton and Jess.


So we're the older boys nice to Jess?


----------



## basin79

Crone Returns said:


> So we're the older boys nice to Jess?


Heaton and Jess are best mates. It's the first time Typhon's seen her though and although he was very well behaved Jess was scared of him so sat on my lap.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Reverse snowing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79

Big bone for a big pup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Typhon, Heaton and Jess. 


My mum was eating toast. 
































Hands full.






































Heaton: *Freeze frame* Yep, that's me. I bet you're wondering how I got myself in this situation..........

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No, it's Super Dog.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Vanisher

Though i am no dog person i must admit, he is really cute!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krosskaos23

Damn y'all be posting fast lol 20 minutes in and 350+ comments

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

What a morning Typhon has had. 








Little man's new chew toy trapped too. He has about 5 nylon chews but these seem to be his favourite. 









New and old. 








Of course he fired straight into it.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Typhon's nose. Up close and personal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

It's so bloody funny how Typhon is with Jess. He'll let her win toys. She can eat and even guard food and he let's her. Heaton must think she's magical.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


> It's so bloody funny how Typhon is with Jess. He'll let her win toys. She can eat and even guard food and he let's her. Heaton must think she's magical.


You raised him to be a gent. She's just a little girl. He knows the difference. Poor Heaton. I bet she bosses the crap out of him lol.
She's just the cutest little terrierst.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Crone Returns said:


> You raised him to be a gent. She's just a little girl. He knows the difference. Poor Heaton. I bet she bosses the crap out of him lol.
> She's just the cutest little terrierst.


Aye. Heaton rags her about and then she gets mad and it's game over.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Typhon, Heaton and Jess play fighting screen shots. My mum's neighbour was cutting the grass so I'll have to edit the videos.


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## EtienneN

I love the macro of Typhon's nose! What a brilliant idea! It's like modern art or something!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

EtienneN said:


> I love the macro of Typhon's nose! What a brilliant idea! It's like modern art or something!


Aye. I have to take the odd pic of his nose.


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Crunch, crunch, crunch.


----------



## basin79

Nom, nom, nom.


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

I'm often corrected (in a nice way) when I call Typhon my little man. "Little man?" Aye, as Typhon was a pup or little man when he came home. So he'll always be my little man.


----------



## basin79

Raw meaty bone = happy little man.


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## basin79

And if you don't want to watch the video some pics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Big new cooling fan for me and the little man to help out with this repugnant heat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

The 3 amigos. 



















Treat time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Little man guarding his treasure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

They're mine! ALL MINE!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


>


That would make a great soup bone.
Maybe I should make lunch:wideyed:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Crone Returns said:


> That would make a great soup bone.
> Maybe I should make lunch:wideyed:


My mum said it looked good enough to roast.


----------



## akazaran

Typhon looks fantastic. The color is quite unusual for a Caucasian . Here in Europe, they are black and grey. Is this yellow pattern typical of the breed in the US?
That is my dream dog by the way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

akazaran said:


> Typhon looks fantastic. The color is quite unusual for a Caucasian . Here in Europe, they are black and grey. Is this yellow pattern typical of the breed in the US?
> That is my dream dog by the way!


I'm in the UK. There are loads and loads of variables in Caucasians from the pictures and videos I've seen. Long hair, short hair with all manner of colours.


----------



## basin79

The power that a bit of toast has.






Typhon and Heaton posing.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Well this is the first time Typhon's ever sat(?) like this. Absolutely no idea what his plan was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Twas the little man's annual vet check up today. Clean bill of health. Surprisingly he only weighed in at 57kg. I thought he be around 63-65kg. Still better to be on the lighter side until he's full grown.



With my mum's 2 rascals Jess and Heaton. 















The all powerful toast. They're powerless against it.


----------



## basin79

"Would sir like his mustache washing this morning?"

No thank you. I think I'll eat breakfa...........


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Mmmmmmmm doughnuts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Don't boop his snoot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## Andrea82

basin79 said:


> "Would sir like his mustache washing this morning?"
> 
> No thank you. I think I'll eat breakfa...........


Pandora in the background needs an evil laugh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Andrea82 said:


> Pandora in the background needs an evil laugh.


Pan does have a little chuckle she does.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82

basin79 said:


>


You're the goodest of bois Typhon! Looking back at post 1 in this thread, can't believe he's over 2 years old already!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79

Andrea82 said:


> You're the goodest of bois Typhon! Looking back at post 1 in this thread, can't believe he's over 2 years old already!


Aye. It's ridiculous how fast time has gone by.


----------



## basin79

Typhon, Heaton and Jess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Made my little man a bed. The cover is Star Wars but he's covering Vader, the Death Star, Tie Fighter.........

I'm really hoping Typhon uses it on his own accord. Time will tell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea82

basin79 said:


> Made my little man a bed. The cover is Star Wars but he's covering Vader, the Death Star, Tie Fighter.........
> 
> I'm really hoping Typhon uses it on his own accord. Time will tell.


He looks so comfy! Did you sew all this yourself?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Andrea82 said:


> He looks so comfy! Did you sew all this yourself?


Did I shite ha ha ha ha. Single duvet set off Amazon. I managed to slice my finger cutting the memory foam ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Sod using a needle and thread, I'd be more holy than a convent.

Moved little man's bed to give him a corner. Light's out.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Andrea82

basin79 said:


> Did I shite ha ha ha ha. Singe duvet set off Amazon. I managed to slice my finger cutting the memory foam ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Sod using a needle and thread, I'd be more holy than a convent.
> 
> Moved little man's bed to give him a corner. Light's out.


Not sure if I should rate that funny or sad. A bit of both then:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Andrea82 said:


> Not sure if I should rate that funny or sad. A bit of both then:


Oh it's definitely funny.


----------



## The Seraph

Andrea82 said:


> Not sure if I should rate that funny or sad. A bit of both then:


How about we team up; I rate it sad, you rate it funny?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

The Seraph said:


> How about we team up; I rate it sad, you rate it funny?


NEVER!!!!!!!!

It's funny. I cut my finger doing something simple. That automatically equals funny. What's wrong with you humans?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Content.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Andrea82

@The Seraph
Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Andrea82 said:


> @The Seraph
> Done


You're a monster.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Me and the little man went to my mum's house.















Well tuckered out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Little man was using the coffee table again so I gave him a cushion.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Massive bone for my little man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Slobber monster.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

The crazy gang.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns

Don't mess with Jess!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

20 mins of brushing later.........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

"One for each other and all for one
the three brave Amigos are we."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Bruce Banner transforming into the Hulk via Jess, Heaton and Typhon. 












Little man posing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Sweet dreams little man.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

To be read in Joe Rogan's voice. 

"OOOOOOHHHHHH!!!!!! AND HE'S OUT!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Little man's been on the Stella again. He'll be wanting to wrestle later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Best mates.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Chief mustache inspector.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Nowt like a double bed to yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Another new toy for the little man. And it's no surprise he loves it.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79

Massive bone for my little man.


----------



## basin79

“What's in a name? That which we call a rose by any other name would smell as sweet”.

Little man is 4 today. Time flies. 













New chew toy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------

